# Tucker has a little stye under his eye



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says! I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also hope it turns out to be nothing too serious. When is the appointment?


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Fingers crossed that tickers vet visit goes well!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Does it look like he following site:

Histiocytoma

Tailer had one removed from just below his lower eyelid last January ($600+) and then was told it was one that probably would have re-absorbed in 6-8 weeks! Last week he had one just above his eyelid lanced...blood came out and Tailer's Vet said that was good...it's almost normal again.

Get it checked out..ya never know! Good Luck!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is good to check it out, I hope it is nothing to worry about. Good luck.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thinking of you. Did you get a vets appointment?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy had what looked like a wart on the top of her eye but pleased to say it went on its own quite quickly.
Lets hope Tuckers is the same and just goes.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hope Tucker's doing ok. I hope the vet says it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How does Tucker's eye look this morning? Are you able to get him to the vet today?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Haven't gotten a vet appt. yet. My Hubby said Smooch used to get them all the type. It is white and looks flat. Trying to find something that looks like it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Does it look like this?










Link had that for about a month and it went away


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln*

Lincoln

Thanks for posting the pic. Tucker's does look a little like that, but it's the middle of his lower eyelid, under what looks like his eyeliner. It is almost gone now.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

If its going away thats good. I would hold off on the vet unless it gets bigger or bothers him. Took Links a month and a bit to go away


----------

